# Buying s used plow truck?



## Drewster2016

Hi all, I am not a snow contractor by any means, just figured this would be the place to ask, I'm looking at buying a used truck, it's s 09 f250 that has a boss vxt that comes with it, I really like the truck, steering wheel has some wear on it... But my question is should k consider passing on the truck because of the plow? The plow was put on in 2011 and the carfax shoes it was registerd as commercial, I would use the truck for my own driveway and maybe some family members some time, but would you pass on the truck just because of the fact it was commercially owned and the plow? Thanks


----------



## jonniesmooth

How many miles? How much rust? any receipts for repair history? Front ends are expensive to re build, ball joints, u joints, tie rods etc. Have it looked over by your mechanic first, so you have an idea of repairs needed. 

How much salt do they use in your area, did they salt with this truck, check the frame over good.

I wouldn't skip it but you have to look it over good


----------



## kimber750

Don't.....................


----------



## Drewster2016

jonniesmooth;2055703 said:


> How many miles? How much rust? any receipts for repair history? Front ends are expensive to re build, ball joints, u joints, tie rods etc. Have it looked over by your mechanic first, so you have an idea of repairs needed.
> 
> How much salt do they use in your area, did they salt with this truck, check the frame over good.
> I wouldn't skip it but you have to look it over good


It's got 110k miles (6.4l engine)
Waiting for more pictures to be sent to me, it's about an hour away, want to get all the info before I take a trip, don't want to waste my time, they use salt but past few years they have switch over to something else, just waiting for the dealer to email me back and answer my questions. I don't need a plow truck, but i wouldn't mind having a plow


----------



## 04trd

No run away. They are selling it for a reason. Trust me I bought a used truck and thought the same exact thing and was nothing but a head ache


----------



## Drewster2016

04trd;2055760 said:


> No run away. They are selling it for a reason. Trust me I bought a used truck and thought the same exact thing and was nothing but a head ache


Not sure they are selling it for a reason; they could be, but they could also not be, but I guess I'll just pass and find something else


----------



## Brian Young

I'd pass just because it's a 6.4L, I haven't heard great things about the motor. As far as being a commercial truck...that would keep me looking, some of my PAST employees treated my trucks/equipment like garbage.


----------



## Drewster2016

Brian Young;2055788 said:


> I'd pass just because it's a 6.4L, I haven't heard great things about the motor. As far as being a commercial truck...that would keep me looking, some of my PAST employees treated my trucks/equipment like garbage.


The 6.4 doesent scare me, I really like this truck and the plow is a bonus, I'm just not sure seeing as it was commerical if it's worth looking at, people say no it'll be rusted out and front end destroyed others say it would be fine I just don't want to take the drive to see it and waste my time


----------



## jhenderson9196

Just because it had commercial plates doesn't mean anything. Here in RI any truck 3/4 ton and over gets a commercial plate, no matter how it's used. Lots of people here run a pickup with a plow for their own convenience. Plow their driveway and barnyard and call it a day. You need to see the truck in person, on a lift here you can check the front end as well as the frame and general condition.


----------



## Banksy

Why did you bother asking? Sounds like you already made up your mind to buy it. Have fun with a used and plowed with 6.4!


----------



## Randall Ave

I have a repair shop and would never buy one that was already used for plowing.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

In the end it's your money, if you like the truck and believe that it would serve you well and it's in decent shape buy it. Don't let others tell you how to spend your money. 6.4 can be a scary motor, if you do all the routine maintenance and spend some money on the right deletes/mods you will have yourself a pretty nice truck with decent power for plowing.


----------



## stackmaster

If your an "odds" guy, and I am, I would be super careful with anything that has been used for plowing. Odds are there is more wear and tear on it than you can see. Dont forget all that wiring thats likely been spliced here and there. Salt sitting under the truck is hard on everything, not to mention the front end and tranny. Odds are, you will likely have better luck with a unit that hasnt been used for plowing. IMO


----------



## linckeil

it's a 6 year old truck that has had a plow on it for 4 years. you have to look over any used vehicle before purchasing, and pay even closer attention if it has/had a plow on it. it's all about how it was used and maintained the in past. advice to "run away" just because it's a used truck with a plow is silly. be diligent in checking it out. ask questions and do your homework.


----------



## FredG

Drewster2016;2055662 said:


> Hi all, I am not a snow contractor by any means, just figured this would be the place to ask, I'm looking at buying a used truck, it's s 09 f250 that has a boss vxt that comes with it, I really like the truck, steering wheel has some wear on it... But my question is should k consider passing on the truck because of the plow? The plow was put on in 2011 and the carfax shoes it was registerd as commercial, I would use the truck for my own driveway and maybe some family members some time, but would you pass on the truck just because of the fact it was commercially owned and the plow? Thanks


Commercially owned has nothing to do with it, You could always contact the former owner, If you don't really need a plow why buy one with a plow? You could always add a plow.

How much are they asking for the truck, Most Dealers have a 5k mark up on them. If the truck been sitting on the lot for a while they may take a $500.00 to 1k deal. Especially at the end of the month to make there quota.

Most dealers trade the truck at wholesale auction numbers as if they don't sell it this is where it will end up. Post the asking price if you like the truck and got your heart set on it. I will tell you what to do from there.


----------



## Whiffyspark

linckeil;2081562 said:


> it's a 6 year old truck that has had a plow on it for 4 years. you have to look over any used vehicle before purchasing, and pay even closer attention if it has/had a plow on it. it's all about how it was used and maintained the in past. advice to "run away" just because it's a used truck with a plow is silly. be diligent in checking it out. ask questions and do your homework.


I agree. Especially people saying front end issues - what front end issues? Same issue you'd have on a 'non plow truck


----------



## SnoFarmer

prsportprsportprsportprsportprsport

Then prsport some more.

Uless it's in stellar condition, you know how to fix it and it's priced below
Market value.

It's a used plow truck... Plowing is abuseive.


----------



## peteo1

SnoFarmer;2081648 said:


> prsportprsportprsportprsportprsport
> 
> Then prsport some more.
> 
> Uless it's in stellar condition, you know how to fix it and it's priced below
> Market value.
> 
> It's a used plow truck... Plowing is abuseive.


So is towing. Would you skip out on a truck that has a trailer hitch on it? Doubt it. OP neess to do his due diligence and if he is still interested have a mechanic look at it from there


----------



## SnoFarmer

peteo1;2081663 said:


> So is towing. Would you skip out on a truck that has a trailer hitch on it? Doubt it. OP neess to do his due diligence and if he is still interested have a mechanic look at it from there


 I would never consider a truck that was used by a "hot shot"

Is it a 5er hitch or a ball for a gooseneck or a 1 7/8 ball that was used 
To tow his bass boat a few times a year.
Or the guy that just puts a hitch in there to look cool, so
Then he can flip up his tow mirrors......

Big difference between the comershail use and personal use.

Your use may be seen as abuse by others,
You don't know how a employee treated it.
Or keepted an eye on the fluids.

Could it be abused by personal use, well sure it could be, with
Comershail use, we can almost be assured it has been at some point.
Then ask yourself, why are they selling such a good truck?


----------



## linckeil

i guess guys here have the luxury of buying everything brand spanking new. must be nice. yeah, there are absolutely no second hand products available anywhere that are worth buying. i mean just ask yourself, why would anyone sell anything if it's so great?? 

funny thing is when the time comes for these guys to sell their plow trucks, are they going to say how great it is and how it's maintained it's whole life and power washed after every storm? no - i'm sure they're gonna let everyone know it's a piece of junk and that they need to walk away as fast as possible.


----------



## cubicinches

linckeil;2081737 said:


> i guess guys here have the luxury of buying everything brand spanking new. must be nice. yeah, there are absolutely no second hand products available anywhere that are worth buying. i mean just ask yourself, why would anyone sell anything if it's so great??
> 
> funny thing is when the time comes for these guys to sell their plow trucks, are they going to say how great it is and how it's maintained it's whole life and power washed after every storm? no - i'm sure they're gonna let everyone know it's a piece of junk and that they need to walk away as fast as possible.


Alright now... let's not start bringing common sense into this discussion. You're going to scare everyone away.


----------



## SnoFarmer

There are plenty of good used trucks.
There are plenty of good used plows.

Find a good used truck 
Then find a plow with littel use at a good price.

As for selling, its called a sales pitch...
Caveat Emptor......


----------



## FredG

The Op has a couple of advantages to purchase this truck at a steal, It's the end of the year and Dec. is not a good month for car sales. Real estate and school taxes are coming up.

I would make sure I had the cash or at least be able to finance it with no issues. Offer the dealer 5k less than asking price. You know they are going to counter back. Offer another $500. See where this takes you. If you have to offer them another $500. That's it.

Give them a couple days and stay firm. The deals usually get reviewed by vice pres. or Pres. every couple of days. You usually get a call from the salesman to come and get it. This does not mean you don't do your homework. If something does go wrong you bought it right to invest some money into it.

Maybe finance it there if the going rate is for 4% on used the banks usually give the dealers 2%. So now your deal looks even better to the dealership. That 2% the bank gives the dealership is probably $300.00 to $500.00


----------



## TMLGC

I have had good luck with used plow trucks. I find its not too difficult to tell what has been used for a full time commercial plow route and what has had lighter use. the ones I have bought locally were purchased originally from the dealer by the past owner and they were able to provide service records as well.


----------



## FredG

TMLGC;2084221 said:


> I have had good luck with used plow trucks. I find its not too difficult to tell what has been used for a full time commercial plow route and what has had lighter use. the ones I have bought locally were purchased originally from the dealer by the past owner and they were able to provide service records as well.


I got 5 trucks, All were purchased used. I buy mine from municipality's with records and defects announced and had very good luck. The plows and back racks service lights etc. are usually with them and the specs are there.


----------



## kah68

Just something to consider, a gas truck will be far cheaper to buy and maintain and you can buy a complete new motor for what a set of injectors or head gasket job will cost you. If it's an occasional use truck I'd go Gas.


----------



## AllSeasonsOmaha

kah68;2086118 said:


> Just something to consider, a gas truck will be far cheaper to buy and maintain and you can buy a complete new motor for what a set of injectors or head gasket job will cost you. If it's an occasional use truck I'd go Gas.


Excellent point. The 6.4 is costly to maintain and even worse to repair (which is an inevitability). I highly recommend avoiding it altogether.

I also refuse to buy a used plow truck. Purchase a nice used truck and then install a plow on it. I can say without a doubt that this will give you the best chance of limiting repair costs associated with owning a used plow truck.


----------



## EJK2352

AllSeasonsOmaha;2086212 said:


> Excellent point. The 6.4 is costly to maintain and even worse to repair (which is an inevitability). I highly recommend avoiding it altogether.
> 
> I also refuse to buy a used plow truck. Purchase a nice used truck and then install a plow on it. I can say without a doubt that this will give you the best chance of limiting repair costs associated with owning a used plow truck.


That's exactly what I did last fall. I found a 1999 K2500 that was in decent shape and put a plow mount on it. It has served me well so far.


----------



## EJK2352

Btw my truck is a gasser. I went though that whole head gasket, injection pump and injector thing on a 6.5 diesel in a 1994 K2500. The head gasket blew on that truck around 90k miles. After we pulled the heads we found another great surprise, both heads were cracked. I had well over $3000 in repairs on that 6.5. Only diesel trucks I'd ever consider would be a new one. Run it till the warranty is over and pedal it... But with gas at less than $2 a gallon a diesel makes zero sense to me. Plus these newer diesel trucks with all the emission stuff get crappy fuel mileage compared to the pre emission trucks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

dont buy someone elses problems buy new


----------



## Banksy

kah68;2086118 said:


> Just something to consider, a gas truck will be far cheaper to buy and maintain and you can buy a complete new motor for what a set of injectors or head gasket job will cost you. If it's an occasional use truck I'd go Gas.


This! Excellent point.


----------



## Drewster2016

PLOWMAN45;2086548 said:


> dont buy someone elses problems buy new


I'm not buying new, you lose so much money as you drive off the lot, and 2 I'm not plowing full time, if the truck has a plow with it than that's cool, I'd use it, but I'm not going to go out and buy a plow because I don't plan on plowing I just see it as a added benefit, if the truck Isn't abused, I MAY still consider it, I've been looking at other trucks as we'll, the 6.4 is extremely expensive to maintain and fix when it breaks, but don't have the same problems as the 6.0 with headgaskets and injectors, I've done my research on them and prepared to pay to play if the truck checks out, still haven't had time to look at it


----------



## AllSeasonsOmaha

Drewster2016;2087250 said:


> I'm not buying new, you lose so much money as you drive off the lot, and 2 I'm not plowing full time, if the truck has a plow with it than that's cool, I'd use it, but I'm not going to go out and buy a plow because I don't plan on plowing I just see it as a added benefit, if the truck Isn't abused, I MAY still consider it, I've been looking at other trucks as we'll, the 6.4 is extremely expensive to maintain and fix when it breaks, but don't have the same problems as the 6.0 with headgaskets and injectors, I've done my research on them and prepared to pay to play if the truck checks out, still haven't had time to look at it


If the truck has had a plow on it all or most of its life then I wouldn't consider that an added benefit considering the extra wear and tear. If it were recently installed then that is a different story.

The 6.4 has less problems with heads and injectors but more than makes up for it with junk radiators, valve train issues, and dpf/regen problems. Although the #7 and #8 injectors are still prone to failure from usage during the regen process.

Since you started this thread over a month and a half ago, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if this truck hasn't sold yet it isn't that great of a buy.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Go to www.powerstrokehelp.com & do some reserch on the 6.4. I'd stay far away!


----------



## beanz27

AllSeasonsOmaha;2087291 said:


> If the truck has had a plow on it all or most of its life then I wouldn't consider that an added benefit considering the extra wear and tear. If it were recently installed then that is a different story.
> 
> The 6.4 has less problems with heads and injectors but more than makes up for it with junk radiators, valve train issues, and dpf/regen problems. Although the #7 and #8 injectors are still prone to failure from usage during the regen process.
> 
> Since you started this thread over a month and a half ago, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if this truck hasn't sold yet it isn't that great of a buy.


X2, 6.4 is worse than 6.0, you say you'll "pay to play" do you know what that cost realistically is?


----------



## Drewster2016

beanz27;2087322 said:


> X2, 6.4 is worse than 6.0, you say you'll "pay to play" do you know what that cost realistically is?


The 6.4 may have a bad wrap but I know people who have them and like them, yes I know what happens when they break its upwards of 10grand to fix, the truck I was looking at has sold, but I found another 6.4 with a plow, a 2010, but I'm gonna get one without a plow, thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Banksy

Gasser trucks these days are very capable. The 5.4 is a dog but it will still plow and tow. A used 6.2 gasser Ford would be a better choice than a diesel used for only 3 years. Good luck with whatever 6.4 diesel you end up with!


----------



## Drewster2016

Banksy;2087355 said:


> Gasser trucks these days are very capable. The 5.4 is a dog but it will still plow and tow. A used 6.2 gasser Ford would be a better choice than a diesel used for only 3 years. Good luck with whatever 6.4 diesel you end up with!


I've considered a gasser it would be more than capable but the mpg of the diesel is slightly better, trust me I've been going back and forth between gas and diesel and everytine I make my mind up I look more into one and it's just a hard decision,


----------



## Whiffyspark

If it's a 6.4 you want a job 2 or 3. Avoid job one.. Early 08. I like the 6.4 it's fairly reliable. But they a only made them for 2 years so failures are magnified. 6.0 you want 06-07 with the updated heads. 

Stock power you should be fine. But it's luck of the draw at the same time. 

6.2 is a good motor. I like the v10, That's probably what I'll buy.


----------



## 32vld

Drewster2016;2087364 said:


> I've considered a gasser it would be more than capable but the mpg of the diesel is slightly better, trust me I've been going back and forth between gas and diesel and everytine I make my mind up I look more into one and it's just a hard decision,


Many people after doing the math found out that the fuel savings are not there.

Over the road driver will do 100,000 miles a year. He will drive enough miles that even with diesel fuel costing more, maintenance, repair, and purchase prices being higher, the better mileage saved him money.

Most landscapers drive less then 10,000 miles a year for business. I drove under 4,000 miles for business this year and that included snow. If had a diesel it would of not been cheaper to operate because there was not enough money saved on fuel.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yeah $80 oil changes, you'll go through rear tires, more expensive fuel it adds up fast. The argument is higher resale, but you have a higher purchase price to begin with. 

Every time I've brought something for resale I got screwed. So I stopped caring about that lol


----------



## 32vld

Whiffyspark;2087535 said:


> Yeah $80 oil changes, you'll go through rear tires, more expensive fuel it adds up fast. The argument is higher resale, but you have a higher purchase price to begin with.
> 
> Every time I've brought something for resale I got screwed. So I stopped caring about that lol



Sadly we are always finding ways to screw ourselves including me. 

Also I have noticed on plow manufacturers websites that diesel trucks lose front axle rating due the heavier engine thus they have to run lighter plows then the same truck with gas engines.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^^^Why will a diesel go threw more rear tires??
I haven't found this to be true.

rottela or valvoline on sale for $13 a gal @ 3 gal $40.
fleetguard stratapore filter $17. 
= a $57 oil change.

fuel cost off set by better millage.
and even better millage while towing.
cost of engine recouped at resale.

gasser
16 spark plugs for a hemi @ $68
and of course you will never have one snap off in the head.
cap $30
plug wires $67-$78.
ho that's right, they tell ya they last 100k
before it needs a tune up.

is a diesel for everyone, nope.
i have both gasses and diesels.
depends on what you need a truck for.
depends on what you know how to maintain.

would i buy a new diesel just to plow with no.

ps the old boo hoo. that plow is to heavy, the shop wont install it.
Go buy the plow you want and install it yourself.

yea yea that fiesta with those 4 fat slobs in it is over weight too.
that garbage truck, you guessed it, over weight,
that city/ounty plow truck,plow, full if [email protected] liquids, yup, over weight...
and that f150 towing that 30ft 5er or a 4 place horse trailer, you guesses it. over weight.


----------



## Whiffyspark

You're not getting you're oil changed for <$60 around here. Every diesel I've seen goes through rear tires. Why I have no idea.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Whiffyspark;2088053 said:


> You're not getting you're oil changed for <$60 around here. Every diesel I've seen goes through rear tires. Why I have no idea.


But I do, as I do it myself
I'm of the school that thinks if your going to be in this business you need to be able to do your maintenance/repairs in house.
(for the most part)

Mine doesn't go threw rear tires, but then just because i have the power to spin the wheels easily or race that car to the next light, I refrain...
Then if your still spinning your tires add some weight ...
Its a truck after all...with a big empty box..


----------



## beanz27

Whiffyspark;2088053 said:


> You're not getting you're oil changed for <$60 around here. Every diesel I've seen goes through rear tires. Why I have no idea.


Turbos. My duramax with stock tires would very easily spin the back tires without really doing anything on gravel. Got maybe 10k out of the rears if I didn't rotate.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Is it becuse of the turbo...
Or your right foot?


Got 80k out of the last set..and they were the worst tires for traction I've ever had.
And I wasn't quite to the wear bars.

But then, I rotate my tires every oil change and have around 400 lbs in the box at all times.


----------



## Drewster2016

SnoFarmer;2088028 said:


> ^^^Why will a diesel go threw more rear tires??
> I haven't found this to be true.
> 
> rottela or valvoline on sale for $13 a gal @ 3 gal $40.
> fleetguard stratapore filter $17.
> = a $57 oil change.
> 
> fuel cost off set by better millage.
> and even better millage while towing.
> cost of engine recouped at resale.
> 
> gasser
> 16 spark plugs for a hemi @ $68
> and of course you will never have one snap off in the head.
> cap $30
> plug wires $67-$78.
> ho that's right, they tell ya they last 100k
> before it needs a tune up.
> 
> is a diesel for everyone, nope.
> i have both gasses and diesels.
> depends on what you need a truck for.
> depends on what you know how to maintain.
> 
> would i buy a new diesel just to plow with no.
> 
> ps the old boo hoo. that plow is to heavy, the shop wont install it.
> Go buy the plow you want and install it yourself.
> 
> yea yea that fiesta with those 4 fat slobs in it is over weight too.
> that garbage truck, you guessed it, over weight,
> that city/ounty plow truck,plow, full if [email protected] liquids, yup, over weight...
> and that f150 towing that 30ft 5er or a 4 place horse trailer, you guesses it. over weight.


I have a 04 6.0 with 277k miles on it, did I need a diesel? No but I wanted one and all the expensive things that come with it, also ford diesel you only use FORD filters or your going to have problems especially with the 6.4, I've found other 6.4s without plows on them, but as I said a plow I wouldn't mind having but I wouldn't buy a truck and put one on the cost isn't worth it to me, I'm just thinking that I know it's going to have wear from plowing but could it still be worth it, I have to do some more research


----------



## Whiffyspark

I don't understand the whole wear from plowing thing. Everything that wears is a maintenance item. Except for possibly transmission issues, but the over condition of the truck could give you an idea of what kind of shape it was in and how it was driven


----------



## Drewster2016

Whiffyspark;2090542 said:


> I don't understand the whole wear from plowing thing. Everything that wears is a maintenance item. Except for possibly transmission issues, but the over condition of the truck could give you an idea of what kind of shape it was in and how it was driven


Well this is where I'm at, the dealer is desperate to sell it, had it on the lot about 2 months, the sales person in working with is telling me it was used to plow but not commercially. Like yeah everyone buys a boss v plow for their driveway, there's a good ammount of wear on the steering wheel, and the carfax has it was owned both commerical and residential they are asking 28,999 if I could get it for 25-26 I'd consider it, if not I'm going to pass, not worth 28 grand when I can get a 2010 f250 with 40k less miles for that price


----------



## Whiffyspark

For not much more morning you can buy a new extended cab 6.2


----------



## Drewster2016

Whiffyspark;2090937 said:


> For not much more morning you can buy a new extended cab 6.2


Will not buy new as you lose so much money, I want a crew cab, and in looking for a lariat, I've found a few 6.2 but they are all over 100k miles


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Drewster2016;2090997 said:


> Will not buy new as you lose so much money, I want a crew cab, and in looking for a lariat, I've found a few 6.2 but they are all over 100k miles


Nothin wrong with buying new . I bought a brand new truck, plow , & spreader . Did not want to plow with used junk or have my business depend on it. All my equipment has warranties also because they were all purchased new & equipment was installed by professionals! Piece of mind is priceless!


----------



## FredG

Drewster2016;2090573 said:


> Well this is where I'm at, the dealer is desperate to sell it, had it on the lot about 2 months, the sales person in working with is telling me it was used to plow but not commercially. Like yeah everyone buys a boss v plow for their driveway, there's a good ammount of wear on the steering wheel, and the carfax has it was owned both commerical and residential they are asking 28,999 if I could get it for 25-26 I'd consider it, if not I'm going to pass, not worth 28 grand when I can get a 2010 f250 with 40k less miles for that price


The Truck could be bought for 25k or under. You have to be ready and have your mind made up, If you like the truck go in and tell the Salesman you want it for 24k and you will write the check now or go in there finance office and sign if you get a good rate. The salesman has to okay your offer with the sales manager. The dealership will not deal till they know your ready.

You know there going to counter, Offer 5 hun.more if you have to go another 5 hun. If they don't go, thank them and leave. Usually they will call and say you guys are not far apart. Tell him you made your mind up your broke and can't go no more. Within the next day it should be yours. This is not a suggestion I have done this a few times. I was taught this by a relative that is a General Manager at a big franchised dealership. Ready is the key to the truck. Other than that it's just smoke for both of you.


----------



## 32vld

Drewster2016;2090538 said:


> I have a 04 6.0 with 277k miles on it, did I need a diesel? No but I wanted one and all the expensive things that come with it, also ford diesel you only use FORD filters or your going to have problems especially with the 6.4, I've found other 6.4s without plows on them, but as I said a plow I wouldn't mind having but I wouldn't buy a truck and put one on the cost isn't worth it to me, I'm just thinking that I know it's going to have wear from plowing but could it still be worth it, I have to do some more research


Here is the major problem. He uses the phrase do I need one, no but I want one. But either does not understand it's meaning or choosing to ignore it, just paying it lip service.

People are hung up with long engine life. Todays gas engines get 300,000 miles out of them. If the money is that tight then why pay the diesel engine premium. I can't remember seeing many 3/4 pulling more than 5,000lb which shows that most times having a diesel is just a SP compensator. Also landscapers take 10 years to drive enough mileage to make the diesels better MPG make them reach the break even point to recover the greater expenses of owning a diesel.

I'd rather buy a new gas then a used diesel.

I went and picked up the deflector for my new plow this past Wednesday. While waiting I was talking to the head salesman and he was telling me how a guy just bought a new Dodge 2500 with a diesel came in to have a new plow installed.

They could not sell him the plow and do the install because diesel reduced the front axle rating.

I'd rather have more plow then more engine specially when more engine is not needed.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Someone ^^^^^ hasn't towed a 5k trailer (or heaver (or a camper)
down the highway at 75-85 with a modern diesel.
A gasser doesn't compare.
Not even in the same league.

A gasser worked like a diesel will not last, nor will the transmission in it.

You recoupe the cost of the diesel at resale.
Ask why do used diesels with more miles go for more than a gasser with fewer milles?

Get what ya want.
Then get the plow you want and install it yourself.

I own both gas and diesel....


----------



## BUFF

32vld;2091051 said:


> I'd rather have more plow then more engine specially when more engine is not needed.


Time oot, weren't you fretting over plow weights aboot a month ago, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165050&highlight=32vld the 1st post should refresh your memory.
If more plow is what is needed/ wanted then use a 3/4t or 1t not a tinker toy that's better suited for cruising around in the summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

32vld;2091051 said:


> They could not sell him the plow and do the install because diesel reduced the front axle rating.


Plows don't reduce a front axle rating.

A ton of bricks don't reduce rear axle rating.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

For a personal truck that you want to last a long time, I'd pass on it. Plow trucks get beat on.


----------



## Whiffyspark

SnoFarmer;2091252 said:


> Someone ^^^^^ hasn't towed a 5k trailer (or heaver (or a camper)
> down the highway at 75-85 with a modern diesel.
> A gasser doesn't compare.
> Not even in the same league.
> 
> A gasser worked like a diesel will not last, nor will the transmission in it.
> 
> You recoupe the cost of the diesel at resale.
> Ask why do used diesels with more miles go for more than a gasser with fewer milles?
> 
> Get what ya want.
> Then get the plow you want and install it yourself.
> 
> I own both gas and diesel....


What years are your trucks? Just curious

You could always get an 8.1 with an allision. There goes your transmission argument lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Its simple, can you afford to buy the truck, and if something fails can you afford the repairs? If yes, buy it at the price reasonable to you. If ya don't like it, you can always sell it. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Whiffyspark;2091477 said:


> You could always get an 8.1 with an allision. There goes your transmission argument lol


The Allison (SP) is no better or worse than any other transmission, it will still be down shifting a lot behind the gasser. This is hard on it. now add hills and mountains on a 100*f day. 
For some reason some just seem to fawn all over it.

The 8.1 is 496 cid I believe, what a gas hog and it still lacks a low end.
what does it get high single digits towing and around 14mpg empty?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2091293 said:


> Plows don't reduce a front axle rating.
> 
> A ton of bricks don't reduce rear axle rating.


From a expert


----------



## cubicinches

BUFF;2091548 said:


> From a expert


Watching that whole video could potentially drop your IQ to a dangerously low level.


----------



## FredG

I'm thinking the Op is pretty much set on the diesel need it or not he is admitting to no fear with a 6.4, You also don't need a v plow or trip edge pushers. What is better and what your willing to pay is the ?.

I do know in the hills I would rather listen to a turbo spooling than a gas lugging at 5 6k rpm. We can discuss diesel or gas till our last breath. If the OP's post is going anywhere besides smoke, Is he ready to Buy! Other than that this is all conjecture which is not valuable.

He has had numerous opinions either way with no purchase and no response to good threads. If you really wanna get deep the cummins is the motor and the Allison is the tranny. Try to find a match.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yer guy is learned.






http://www.trucktrend.com/how-to/expert-advice/163-0210-diesel-vs-gas/


----------



## beanz27

SnoFarmer;2091536 said:


> The Allison (SP) is no better or worse than any other transmission, it will still be down shifting a lot behind the gasser. This is hard on it. now add hills and mountains on a 100*f day.
> For some reason some just seem to fawn all over it.
> 
> The 8.1 is 496 cid I believe, what a gas hog and it still lacks a low end.
> what does it get high single digits towing and around 14mpg empty?


Having pulled side by side and driving both with the same load, a 02 3500 8.1 Allison and 03 duramax, I can honestly say the only real big difference was fuel range. 8.1 has plenty of power, low end included. 14 unloaded? Never. Never saw better than 9 out of it, 5-6 pulling heavy.


----------



## Randall Ave

The chevy 8.1 has a great power range. But you would not get 14 out of it straight downhill with a tail wind.


----------



## FredG

beanz27;2091671 said:


> Having pulled side by side and driving both with the same load, a 02 3500 8.1 Allison and 03 duramax, I can honestly say the only real big difference was fuel range. 8.1 has plenty of power, low end included. 14 unloaded? Never. Never saw better than 9 out of it, 5-6 pulling heavy.


8.1 Basically = 454, If your Duramax will not out perform it in the hills there's something wrong. I owned both of them, Actually the best torquey gas motor I ever owned was the Hemi as far as fading while towing. The tranny in the hemi did not have the longevity. Still a nice truck with decent A$$ for gas. Back then it was about 2K for a rebuild.


----------



## BUFF

cubicinches;2091556 said:


> Watching that whole video could potentially drop your IQ to a dangerously low level.


I would agree...... Sad thing is somebody will it as being gospel.


----------



## beanz27

FredG;2091765 said:


> 8.1 Basically = 454, If your Duramax will not out perform it in the hills there's something wrong. I owned both of them, Actually the best torquey gas motor I ever owned was the Hemi as far as fading while towing. The tranny in the hemi did not have the longevity. Still a nice truck with decent A$$ for gas. Back then it was about 2K for a rebuild.


Hills the diesel was better, that's it though. I prefer the diesel, and still run 3.


----------



## FredG

beanz27;2092084 said:


> Hills the diesel was better, that's it though. I prefer the diesel, and still run 3.


I prefer the diesel as well. I have not bought a American personal vehicle for a while. The Jeep Grand Cherokee eco diesel is mighty inviting. At 62k  well equipped I will have to stick with my Lexus RX 350. Yes it's under powered in the hills and can be aggravating while traveling in PA on route 15 loaded with four passenger's and a little luggage.

The good part about the jeep it has a lot of Benz parts including the frame for lot less money.


----------



## Grantski

I had a terrible experience with my first plow truck...still dealing with it. 97 f250 w ni body rust spotless interior only surface rust on frame. 100k miles - Bought for $7k...I have now put in well over $5000 in repairs in 10k miles...in 1 and 1/2 yrs. and still has more issues. I was desperate to startup and had a limited budget. 
My advice is to not buy a plow truck untill u have the guaranteed accounts to cover the expenses. I would definitely NOT buy a used plow truck though. look for a rust free truck garaged & owned by an old man and put a plow on it yourself..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

go to a dealer maybe fine a certified pre owned truck with some kind of warranty


----------



## beanz27

Grantski;2112533 said:


> I had a terrible experience with my first plow truck...still dealing with it. 97 f250 w ni body rust spotless interior only surface rust on frame. 100k miles - Bought for $7k...I have now put in well over $5000 in repairs in 10k miles...in 1 and 1/2 yrs. and still has more issues. I was desperate to startup and had a limited budget.
> My advice is to not buy a plow truck untill u have the guaranteed accounts to cover the expenses. I would definitely NOT buy a used plow truck though. look for a rust free truck garaged & owned by an old man and put a plow on it yourself..


Your not doing research and over paying doesn't mean you shouldn't buy any used truck. Research would have told you buy a F350 of that age as they are much stronger trucks, as they have a solid axle instead of a twin traction beam axle.


----------

